# [email protected] will mir Geld schicken^^



## Ich glaub garnix mehr (10 April 2013)

Nette Scam mail die natürlich komplett erlogen ist:

Dear Friend,

I am Sgt.Paul Landrum, A US Army serving in the 3rd Infantry Division in
Afghanistan responding to treatment in a hospital I want you to read this
mail carefully and understand it.

me and my fellow Soldier found over $900 million in Saddam Hussein's
hideout in Baghdad, we sent some back to the Iraq government after counting
it in a classified location, but we also kept some behind for ourselves.
Some of the money we shared among ourselves worth over $200 million, I kept
my own share for a while in a secured place.

I need someone to help me receive it, since i have found a secured way of
getting the package out of Iraq for you to pick up through the help of a Red
Cross Society or pilots that enjoy some immunities with us while in Iraq.

I do not know for how long I will remain here as I have been lucky to
survive 3 suicide bomb attacks by Afghanistan Militant until I got hit with
a bomb blast that led to my amputation of my left leg; i know this was Pure
Divine intervention from God that i did not lost my life.

I need someone I can trust, since I have already lost a box of gold to
someone that said he will help me, I won't like to make the same mistake.
The total amount of money is $7.5 (Seven Million Five Hundred Thousand
United States Dollars,this money I am ready to entrust it in your care till
I am able to meet with you in your country for subsequent sharing and
investment projects.

View the below link to verify/confirm my statement.

[Modedit by Hippo: URL entfernt]

If you can handle this deal let me know immediately, you will receive 30% of
the money, all you need to do is to find a safe place where you can keep the
box till i leave Afghanistan.I shall update on how you will receive the
money after hearing from you

Regards,

Sgt. Paul Landrum.


----------



## Ich glaub garnix mehr (11 April 2013)

und noch ein Scam Betrüger, ob die Vögel die email adressen untereinander tauschen?:

Dear friend,

I am the foreign operations director of the Bank of Korea. My name is Lee ko Quin. I have a sensitive and private offer from the top executive to seek your partnership in re-profiling some offshore investment funds worth 11.5M U.S.D (Eleven Million five hundred thousand United States Dollars) I am constrained however to withhold most of the details for now. This is a legitimate transaction. 

If we agree on the terms you will be given 15% of the total funds, If you are interested please write back via email Providing me your personal details and phone number for further directives.

If you are interested and willing to render your assistance please respond via my private email address stated below.

I look forward to your response.

Best regards,
Lee ko Quin [email protected] 
Email:...................................


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2013)

Gääääääääääääääääääääähn ....
Der "übliche" seit gefühlt 100 Jahren verbreitete 419er Müll.
Früher per Fax, heute per Mail.
Da bist Du nix besonderes und die Listen mit Mailadressen sind quasi Allgemeingut.
Und jetzt ist wieder gut mit dem Einstellen von ollen Kamellen ...


----------

